# Гигрома на третьей фаланге пальца руки



## Жанна78188 (10 Май 2018)

Добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане, кто сталкивался с гигромой? По результатам узи выяснилось, что уплотнение на пальце - гигрома. Врач прописал терапию на аппарате, не знаю точно, как называется, что-то резонансная-волновая, как-то так. Через аппарат по этой гигроме идут как бы удары небольшие, будто током. Первое время после этих процедур она стала поменьше. Сейчас прошло около трех недель, она по ощущениям увеличилась. 
Есть вариант чем-то ее пролечить без операции? Поделитесь своим опытом, пожалуйста.


----------



## HelenЯ (10 Май 2018)

У меня лет 7 назад, была гигрома на запястье. Ничем консервативно не лечилась, удалила и не жалею.


----------



## Жанна78188 (10 Май 2018)

@HelenЯ, расскажите, как процесс удаления проходил? Сколько времени после этого восстанавливались? И какого размера она была? У меня по ощущениям небольшая, по узи, что-то 2х2,5 мм, как-то так. Жить не мешает, вроде, за тем исключением только, что теперь кольцо не ношу, чтобы ее не травмировать дополнительно.
Но пугает операция, никогда операций не делала.


----------



## HelenЯ (10 Май 2018)

Я никакое обследование не проходила, пришла к врачу, посмотрел... подавил... сказал никуда не денется - нужно удалять. У меня была на запястье с внутренней стороны... и видать уже давила на нерв и у меня немели мизинец и безымянный пальцы. Операция совсем не страшная - обколол место операции.. разрезал... удалил... зашил. Всё. Числилась в стационаре, но ходила только на перевязки. Размер точно не знаю, где то как большая горошина.
Вспомнила, делала рентген, но он ничего не показал.


----------



## Жанна78188 (10 Май 2018)

@HelenЯ, шрам остался? И как долго на больничном были после операции?


----------



## HelenЯ (10 Май 2018)

Шрам не видно, если только присмотреться... На больничном была недели 3 (1 неделю в стационаре), посылали на конс. к неврологу на предмет повреждения локтевого (если не ошибаюсь)нерва


----------



## Жанна78188 (10 Май 2018)

Понятно. Спасибо, что так подробно обо всем рассказали)


----------



## HelenЯ (10 Май 2018)

Всегда рада помочь))) Выздоравливайте.


----------



## Александра1981 (10 Май 2018)

@Жанна78188, здравствуйте, у меня была гигрома на среднем пальце, где палец соединяется с ладонью. Тоже ходила по врачам. Знакомый ортопед сказал, что ничего страшного, если будет мешать-удалим. И Вы знаете, она сама со временем пропала, может, через полгода, год.


----------



## Жанна78188 (12 Май 2018)

HelenЯ написал(а):


> Всегда рада помочь))) Выздоравливайте.


спасибо))


Александра1981 написал(а):


> @Жанна78188, здравствуйте, у меня была гигрома на среднем пальце, где палец соединяется с ладонью. Тоже ходила по врачам. Знакомый ортопед сказал, что ничего страшного, если будет мешать-удалим. И Вы знаете, она сама со временем пропала, может, через полгода, год.


Это обнадеживает! Пока она у меня месяца 2 всего. Надеюсь, может пройдет все же сама... А она вам не мешала?


----------



## Жанна78188 (9 Июн 2018)

Если кому интересно вдруг. Пока ситуация с гигромой не особо изменилась, она по-прежнему на пальце. Но стала чуть меньше. Кольцо не ношу на этом пальце пока, стараюсь не травмировать гигрому. Оперировать пока не буду. Возможно, исчезнет сама...


----------



## Николай Николаевич (1 Авг 2018)

Жанна78188 написал(а):


> Врач прописал терапию на аппарате, не знаю точно, как называется, что-то резонансная-волновая


ударно волновая терапия , из практики было 3 гигромы на одном пальце маленькая и средняя после 2х процедур рассосались , большая стала значительно меньше.
Можно раздавить но  не советую, лучше прооперировать.
Часто рассасываются сами если убрать нагрузку с области локализации гигромы.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (1 Авг 2018)

ход операции


----------



## Лана-С (21 Сен 2018)

Может уже поздно отвечаю, но! У меня была просто ограменная  гигрома на руке, тоже сказали только вырезать. Потом у меня был отпуск и я уехала на море на 10 дней, и сама не замечая приехала и увидела что она уменьшилась и стала мягче, потом я решила раз от моря она стала меньше то буду делать море дома, наливала воды в мисочку и разбавляла морскую соль и держала руку раз по 6 в день по 20-30 мин примерно и через неделю я ее добила окончательно она стала как желе и совсем маленькая и я ее размасировала с разными кремами траксевазином гепарином и долобене... фото могу прислать кому интересно пишите в лс


----------

